# How big are the bullseyes at those UK tournaments?



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

How big are the bullseyes at those UK tournaments?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/136-ukca-regulation-10-metre-target/

Apparently 45mm - though on the file its 48.25mm. I'll draw an accurate one as that one is pretty ropey. See attached.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/136-ukca-regulation-10-metre-target/
> 
> Apparently 45mm - though on the file its 48.25mm. I'll draw an accurate one as that one is pretty ropey. See attached.


Thanks


----------



## Emilyscott9810 (Oct 10, 2016)

45mm


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

te name="Emilyscott9810" post="884889" timestamp="1495577225"]45mm[/quote]
Thanks I saw you and you boyfriend at Sheffield tournament on YouTube how did you do ?


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Emilyscott9810 said:


> 45mm


Thanks I saw you and you boyfriend at Sheffield tournament on YouTube how did you do ?


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

is this the target size for all the distances ?

thanks


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

10m I believe so. But check with them - https://www.facebook.com/ukcaopen/


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> 10m I believe so. But check with them - https://www.facebook.com/ukcaopen/


Even I could hit a 10m target!

Maybe I need to head over and sign up for some UK shoots. ????


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

You should. Actually one up the road this week. Ironically just found out about - cycling distance.

I'd really like to see a BB 8-10m indoor setup using smaller targets...


----------

